# How to stop neighbors parking in front of your house?



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

On my side of the street are three houses without driveways or garages. The house next to mine has two floors that are both rented separately so there are a lot of cars. But there's only space for two cars in front of my house. These idiots could park the rest of the way down the block but they park in front of my house. :mum


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you have an HOA? That's the one thing they are good for (enforcing parking rules). You could also try leaving a note on the cars. My parents have tried both of those actions with varying success. There is plenty of street parking here so it is annoying why some people insist on blocking in the driveway.

The most successful action has actually been catching people doing that and talking to them directly. Intimidating to do, but people are embarrassed enough not to do that anymore.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

The problem is I don't think it's illegal, just annoying.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> The problem is I don't think it's illegal, just annoying.


Yes, if it's a public street, all bets are off. No harm in asking them to park further down the block though? They might say no, but some people might be nice about it. There is a general understanding among property owners that if you own a house, you don't want people parking in front of it, even if it is a public street.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Go stand out there in the spot dressed like Jason Voorhees.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Is it actually causing you any problems? The street outside your house is not your property.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

We would have random people park in front of our house because the neighbor across the street seems to always be packed including cars on her front yard. Since my bro mainly drives his motorcycle, we just park his pos car out in front. Problem solved.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Put a Sign up saying "No Parking here, all parkers will be prosecuted"


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Why does it bother you??


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Park your car in front of your house. They can legally park in front of your house but not on your driveway.
Or
Edit: what Nada's bro does.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

lostinlife said:


> No harm in asking them to park further down the block though?


I was hoping for something a little more anxiety friendly.



Ckg2011 said:


> Go stand out there in the spot dressed like Jason Voorhees.


That's more like it. :twisted



Mrs Salvatore said:


> Is it actually causing you any problems? The street outside your house is not your property.


To me it's really presumptuous to park in front of a stranger's house like you own the place. The extra parking spot is for my family when they come over. I know some day I'm gonna come home and there will be TWO cars in front of my house and I'll have to park down the street. That's bull****.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

paint a couple of yellow lines there.

place a few traffic cones there . then remove after you parked.

paint a big blue rectangle, and paint a white symbol of a wheelchair there.

place some wheelie bins there.

paint the word 'taxi'' there

i know... its annoying .


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^

Some people use traffic cones. It's not legal but there is something about a bright orange traffic cone that says "don't you dare park here." 


Or you could slash their tires until they get the message 

It's a public street so, you can't really ask them or do anything about it. I had a neighbor who had a car he never used and parked it right in front of my house for months just to be a dick. I couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

fake fire hydrant or dangerous, mangy dog lives here sign. Either that or act half crazy like I try to do.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate when people park accross the street right directly behind my driveway. It makes it harder to back out and pull into my drive with my large pickup. It is even more funner in the winter when the snowbanks cut the street down only fitting one car at once and they end up blocking my drive and the street.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm gonna have the same situation too, once I move into my new place. A three unit house with only three tight parking spaces on the driveway. Though the street usually has loads of parking and I personally don't mind walking a bit.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

So I found the landlord's phone number and called him about it. I tried not to sound like a dick but I don't think it's too much to ask that I can use the two spaces in front of my house. And I'm just better on the phone than face to face.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Give your neighbours car a damn good thrashing :yes


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

You got lots of bad advice.. If they live nearby probably the only way to stop is for you and whoever else lives there to park there first. They probably live next door or across the street, if those spots always full they will park somewhere else and build up a habit over a month or two - or maybe they're doing it on purpose to screw with you.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't get what the big deal is, as long as you can park your car fine. Unless your family comes over every other day or something. If you do end up having to park down the street one day, that would be a minute or so of your time. Not much. The people living next to you have gotta park somewhere. If you were in their position, would you want to have to walk a long ways every day or park in a spot that looks like it's empty all the time (assuming your family isn't there constantly)? If you want them to park somewhere else you could ask them to, but unless you know your family is gonna need the parking space I don't see why it would even matter. And even then, unless your family is disabled or something a short walk won't hurt them.


----------



## lifeforrent (May 12, 2015)

Put your trash can out so they would have to move it to park there.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

put a big, huge dumpster in front of your house w/ tree trimmings in it.

or turn on your sprinklers (if you don't live in california) when they park there.

the second option seems more satisfying.


----------

